# Cannot reset laptop to factory settings (Win 8.1)



## margeol90 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have a Dell Inspiron which came with Windows 8, a few months after I purchased it I had some issues with BSOD and even though I tried various things on it I couldn't fix it. My only solution was to give to a friend who installed different but original Windows on it.

A year later, my laptop has new problem where when I press the power button it will reach the Windows logo and then shuts down. Only on the second try will it fully start and it takes a long time..

I tried restoring, refreshing and resetting my Windows but none worked..because they could not be completed. After hours and hours of waiting to reach a certain % it would suddenly stop and say that there was an error so the process could not be completed.

At this point I am not sure what to do. I would like to install back my original factory Windows, but I am not sure whether it is possible and how.

Sorry for the long post and thank you very much!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you still have the hidden partition D drive? If so you can use that to do a factory reinstall with Dell's factory reset method.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hopefully the partition bassfisher mentioned wasn't destroyed. If it was you could use your MS Genuine proof to create an ISO and install it. Maybe it's better to contact your friend for a reinstall although I question if you were actually entitled to what he put in (EULA issue).


----------



## margeol90 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you both for the reply.

Yes the windows are authentic. 
But I am not sure I know how to continue and access the hidden partition you mention. And if I were to do that, and reset it to my factory settings will Microsoft ask for my product key? Because I don't have it written down or anything.


----------



## Newtechlearner (Sep 3, 2010)

Hopefully your system came with UEFI bios, so your product key is embed, it will not ask you while fresh instalation or from factory recovery parition. Please try and let us know


----------



## margeol90 (Feb 27, 2015)

Are there any instructions on how to do this? I am asking for too much, I realize this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As you were asked in Post #2, does D: still exist? If it does, while booting up, keep holding CTRL while tapping F11. Click Restore and follow the instructions. If your friend destroyed D:, and you don't have the key, that could be a problem. Could be labeled on your computer.


----------



## margeol90 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, sorry. How will I know whether it still exists?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Windows or File Explorer>D:>Double click it and see what the drive contains.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt *results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated_ Disk Management _window, do you have secondary partition called *Recovery* or some such? It might have a *D: *drive letter or be hidden with no drive letter.


----------



## margeol90 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is what I see when I follow spunk.funk's instructions.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You have a Recovery Partition. Windows 8 doesn't assign a drive letter to it. See Dell Backup and Recovery 1.8: Recovery | Dell US


----------



## margeol90 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is the factory image that I probably created two days (24/3) ago when I was trying to reset the laptop. So I am not sure if that will change anything.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not sure. It looks like your friend destroyed D: Recovery.


----------



## margeol90 (Feb 27, 2015)

I see. Could I still try to do a recovery like this? Or will I be asked for a product key?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Look all over your computer case. You might find the Product Key. If your frien installed Windows 8 and you had upgraded to Windows 10, your Product Key would be embedded so the problem no longer exists for a lot of folks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

According to your screenshot in post *#11*, you have a hidden (no drive letter) *168.59GB *Partition called (Recovery). This should be your recovery partition which you should be able to access by following the link Corday provided in post *#12*. If that doesn't work, then the recovery partition may have become corrupted and you will need to install from a Windows install DVD or USB


----------

